# Walgreens is simply ridiculous. A review.



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

My Walgreens display (so far) is very wimpy. I hope to see some of those items, OP!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Being from a generation who thought "ridiculous" was a bad thing to be, I was prepared to read yet another post about how poor the Halloween offerings were this year. Glad this wasn't the case! 

I stopped in to our local walgreens last week just as they were starting to fill the Halloween aisle and I must say, I was very impressed as well. I will go back on Friday (payday ) to see what else is out. In the last couple of years, walgreens has outdone both walmart and target , at least in this area, for Halloween goodies. Hope they keep it up!


----------



## Ryadread (Oct 24, 2006)

I have not been to Walgreens yet, but will do so tomorrow. I must say that is quite the lot for a Walgreens!! I'm hoping I have the same good fortune here and if I do I will post pics!! 

I just came back from Big Lots (2 different stores) & stopped at Hobby Lobby for some Masquerade Feathers only to be extremely disappointed in their Halloween selections this year. It's still early I suppose, but not by much. Normally I can find a great Halloween treasure or two.


----------



## Decorinator (Sep 16, 2009)

Sounds like it's time for a trip to Walgreens!


----------



## HeatherR (Aug 27, 2010)

Ryadread said:


> I just came back from Big Lots (2 different stores) only to be extremely disappointed in their Halloween selections this year. It's still early I suppose, but not by much. Normally I can find a great Halloween treasure or two.


I second this, and was surprised at the prices! Normally, big lots and the like are my go-to places for great deals. $10 bucks for a resin skull?!?!? 

Heather


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

I'll give them some time putting up the stuff. I'll try Friday. The thing that especially has me interested in is that Ground Breaker Wolf because I barely have any werewolf stuff at all, and they don't make blow molds for werewolfs, and to me werewolfs are cool.

Also, the blinking tombstones, I assume it is just going to be another variation of the white skulls they had last year that had Halloween music played to it, so I doubt I will like that.

I'll have to check out that Freddy and Jason big stuff though for sure. It's great they have Freddy and Jason stuff, but come on people: put out some Saw animatronics, or more stuff related to Saw. Or how about Predator, Alien, or Independence Day stuff? Or even Ghostbusters stuff. Sure, the ghost is a song, but I'm talking about more like the real Ghostbusters than just a ghost to music. To me, they don't have stick the same theme all the time. 

I'm not trying to complain, but I have Freddy and Jason scene setters, I have the smaller animatronics of both of them, I have a Jason hockey mask, a fake Freddy Glove, a mask of Freddy, and basically I pretty much have all the movies of them, and I have Freddy and Jason pens. Now, offer another franchise please (any Halloween store really). I understand they do have Saw scene setter I seen, but I haven't seen it in stores.

But I'll still look at those big Freddy's, and Jason but unless it's very impressive, I probably won't buy it.


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

Poop...ours has nothing! The lady told me they might get it started this weekend. I'm feeling kinda down in the dumps so a good Halloween find would have made me smile!

Oh well...guess I'll check next week.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Ours has nada so far _


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

thanks for the review! I scored so much awesome decor last year from them at 75% off in November, I cannot wait to see what they have this year. I have been checking, nothing yet!


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

My Walgreens started getting the goods out around Sunday! They were only about half way there, but I got the Werewolf Lit Groundbreaker! He is great!

YouTube- Lighted Werewolf Groundbreaker with "Beating" Heart

I can't wait to see the rest of the stuff when they get it out!! I love Walgreens!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I thought the same thing when I saw "ridiculous".  I'm glad to see that they actually have some cool stuff instead. A question on the skeleton...is it just a skeleton, or a skull with hands dressed in a shroud? I'm looking for plain, big rubber or plastic skeletons on the cheap. I plan on stopping in at my Walgreens tomorrow, didn't make it there today. 

Tried the "good" Big Lots, and they had even less than the first one I went to. I bought some Halloween themed gumballs and Autumn mix, and that was it! 

Kmart had some cool stuff, but not much. Do we have a Kmart thread? If not, I could always go back and snap some pix, it's right down the street from me. They have a talking pop-up vampire that doesn't look great, but isn't what I'd call terrible, for $24.99. Oooooh, and they had 5 foot tall (flat/2D) jointed plastic GITD skeletons that I was looking for and talking about in another thread, for $5.99. They have big green eyes and I think they'd look better without them, but they are what they are--old fashioned in a sense.


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

Sarcasma Vegas said:


> A 3 tombstone set that interacts with themselves for $20.00, they blink and play music but once again, I dont have a yard to put them in. This would be a must purchase IF I had a yard.
> 
> 
> You ever see on ebay the lifesize human trapped in the gigantic web? Well they have it for $19.99.. I IMMEDIATELY purchase. I then find one with a giant spider instead. May go back to buy it, other Walgreens dont have stuff out yet.



I almost bought that gigantic spider web at Walgreen's last year -- I must have looked at it at least a half dozen times -- how is it?? Is it worth $19.99? The package was kind of small so I wasn't sure. I didn't see one with a spider -- I'll have to be on the lookout for that!

Here's a video of the interactive tombstones that I found, and also a photo of the skulls -- they are really nice and only $5.99 at our Walgreens. I also got two of the giant lighted skulls -- $7.99 each, I bought one last year and it was AWESOME -- I bought the only two my store had. I sure hope they get more of that stuff. The giant skeleton sounds very interesting!! I hope I can find one of those! My Walgreens doesn't have a lot yet and most of the good stuff is up high and hanging from the ceiling so you can't play with it . . . they don't have the werewolf either -- but there's a lot more Walgreen's around here, I'll have to make the rounds soon . . .










YouTube- Walgreens tombstone set


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

The Walgreens near me had just started putting stuff out this past weekend so their selection was a bit scarce. However, I was able to pick up a Jack-in-the-box and a Jane-in-the-box.  I wanted a Jack last year and there were none to be found. I find it amusing that my walgreens also only had 2 of each. Perhaps that is the limit each store will have.

Hopefully I'll get back and snag a skull or 2. Those look amazing and it's hard to beat that cheap price.

Thanks for the review!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

They will have all the items out by Oct 1st per the my local WG's manager( We do have alot out though already). 

They do however need to relocate items to temporary locations, update the system for inventory purposes and transition new Halloween items onto delegated shelves.

We just need to have patience friends! I know we may itch a little more, break into sweats at times but eventually are cravings for Halloween galore will be fullfilled!


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for sharing those videos!! 

Speaking of Ghostbusters from the dancing ghost, this guy reminds me of Sam Hein from the cartoon: 
http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3818960

http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/_.../thumb/d/db/Samhain01.png/300px-Samhain01.png - Sam Hein picture

I would buy it, but honestly I don't buy anything Halloween over a certain amount, and $60 for me is too much. I rather buy multiple small things than 1 thing. Now, if he was Walgreen's Ground Breaker for next year, and it's like $20, I would buy it, and he doesn't have to be so big in my opinion. Chucky was pushing it at $40 for Spencers, but I rather have that than the animatronic one, so I had to get that. I've been eyeballing that for a couple years.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

How are the candy prices at Walgreens, generally?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

Heres what Walgreens is displaying so far here:


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Mr. Gris: Suh-WEET! I love the evil-looking grave busters. I need a new one. I, well, busted (yar! har) my old one trying to shove its stake into the ground.

Am SO TOTALLY going to Walgreens...


----------



## Sarcazmos Funhouse (Sep 25, 2008)

Its looking like Jack in the box is 4 per store. I also forgot to mention I bought a candy bowl with a skeleton who lunges at you when you try to grab candy..$15.00.

The big $30.00 hanging skeleton and demons looked like 2 of each also. I have a question for when they start discounting stuff. The one poster here said he got 75% off, is there still good stuff available after Halloween? What kind of stuff is left?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

My Walgreens had 4 JIB, 2 of each also. 

Last year after halloween I bought the rat attack on clearance. They had a giant hanging bat but it was missing the hanger and looked kind of ratty. For the price it could have been rehabbed but I already had one and was pretty much spent out by that time anyway. I found better stuff in my area at Rite Aids. Think I picked up some wigs, severed fingers, a few costumes. I really didn't do much after holiday shopping although I did stop by 2 Spirits and picked up a flaming skull head.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Walgreens has been in my Halloween sights for 2 years now. The first year I picked up an animated Hex for 49.99! He has been a highlight with the kids ever since.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

The Walgreen's in the town next to me (we don't have one here) discounted greatly on the morning after Halloween last year. I made the mistake of not being there when they opened. However, I did buy a lot. I am pretty sure that they went 90% off that morning. I know that one of the stores I went to did. Ours had quite a bit left. I made a haul that day with all the stores I went to. I just can't remember what all I bought and I can't get to it right now!

I am changing my stuff and doing mostly witches this year. so I know that much of it won't be used. I hope to get in the shed and move things around this weekend. It is at the back and all my other decor for the rest of the year is in front of it. AND I HAVE LOTS FOR EACH SEASON. LOL


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Great review! I need to get by Walgreen's STAT!...


By the way, this was hilarious:

_"They have these awesome wall plaques for $9.99 that light up and actually come out of the wall, its like a 3d effect, they move and talk. If Spirit had something like that it'd be $40.00."_

Hee!


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

Any videos of Jane in the Box?


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

> You ever see on ebay the lifesize human trapped in the gigantic web? Well they have it for $19.99.. I IMMEDIATELY purchase. I then find one with a giant spider instead. May go back to buy it, other Walgreens dont have stuff out yet.


I have seen this all over and it usually can't be had for under 50 bucks and most times higher, so 20 is a good deal indeed. Looks like a great prop. Hope my WG gets this in too.

Dan


----------



## walkingcorpse (Aug 29, 2008)

I worked as a Walgreens store manager for 16 years and my absolute favorite part of the job was ordering for and then setting my Halloween aisle and displays. The Halloween merchandise each store receives depends greatly on what will be advertised and how much each store mgr recognizes a great item when they first see it in mid-April. Someone on this thread asked if Walgreens had good prices, so I'm going to share their Cost-Code with the forum. Usually on the price sticker or "bullseye" as they call it you will see a series of small letters under the price. BRUSH CLEAN is their code words with B being 1, A being 9, and N being 0. Most of their holiday mdse is set around a 50 gross, cost being about half the retail price. A $2 item would generally have a BNN ($1) cost code. I would imagine Walgreen's costs are similar to Rite-Aid, CVS, and even Spirit, though Spirit and the other Halloween stores clearly expect a much larger return on investment. If anyone knows the cost codes of other retailers I'd love to know their secrets too.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

We have a few 24hour walgreens in my new city Im living in and am wondering if they mark down at midnight Halloween night ike walmart does? Is it strategiclly better to wait until the morning for a chance at more than 50% off? 

walkingcorpse- what do you think is best to try doing? Do they even mark down that night, or must I wait until a certain time in the morning?

To the OP- gigantic web? The one with a giant spider? Any pics?
Pics of these?- Larger skeleton with red lights inside was like $10.00?
A ghost that dances to Ghostbusters?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I was at Walgreen for hearing aid batteries and I dont even remember coming cross these cool things Sarcasma Vegas has mention. I will have to recheck it out again soon.


----------



## walkingcorpse (Aug 29, 2008)

kittyvibe said:


> We have a few 24hour walgreens in my new city Im living in and am wondering if they mark down at midnight Halloween night ike walmart does? Is it strategiclly better to wait until the morning for a chance at more than 50% off?
> 
> walkingcorpse- what do you think is best to try doing? Do they even mark down that night, or must I wait until a certain time in the morning?
> 
> ...


Walgreens ads start at 12:01am, so yes the 50% off sale should begin on Nov 1st just after midnight. If you see anything you really like go ahead and buy it at 50% off. They carry-over any mdse that they are going to bring back the following year. Only the stuff like Jar-Jar Binks masks go to 75% off.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

walkingcorpse said:


> Only the stuff like Jar-Jar Binks masks go to 75% off.


Lol, :3 
Thanks for the infos. Ill be standing by with a cartload before midnight counting down, lol.


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

Effie said:


> YouTube- Walgreens tombstone set


holy God, DO WANT! My life is not complete until i own this. I like the clowns too but there's so many juggalos up here they will get sold out quickly.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

lol, someone likes ICP


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

kittyvibe said:


> We have a few 24hour walgreens in my new city Im living in and am wondering if they mark down at midnight Halloween night ike walmart does? Is it strategiclly better to wait until the morning for a chance at more than 50% off?
> 
> walkingcorpse- what do you think is best to try doing? Do they even mark down that night, or must I wait until a certain time in the morning?
> 
> ...


I know you are waiting for Nov 1st for buying stuff, but you are assuming that the stuff you want will be there, and also you can't really enjoy that stuff you are buying till November 1st which is when Halloween night was done for, and the whole month beforehand. The only things that I will wait till 50% are things I'm only half-interested in, and if I get them, that's fine. Otherwise, forget it. For my family, it always seems like stuff we want are always gone, so I can't really wait that long. Besides, Walgreen's usually has great prices compared to the other stores. Even Wal-Mart or Target are more money than Walgreen's Halloween, and they have ads too. And once awhile through the email, Walgreens has $5 off of either $20 or $25 worth of stuff.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Halloweenfan said:


> I know you are waiting for Nov 1st for buying stuff, but you are assuming that the stuff you want will be there, and also you can't really enjoy that stuff you are buying till November 1st which is when Halloween night was done for, and the whole month beforehand. The only things that I will wait till 50% are things I'm only half-interested in, and if I get them, that's fine. Otherwise, forget it. For my family, it always seems like stuff we want are always gone, so I can't really wait that long. Besides, Walgreen's usually has great prices compared to the other stores. Even Wal-Mart or Target are more money than Walgreen's Halloween, and they have ads too. And once awhile through the email, Walgreens has $5 off of either $20 or $25 worth of stuff.




I never assume, lol, cuz' uh, you know what that makes you  

Im saying whats left (if anything) that looks cool Ill go in and stock up. Im the same way as you, Ill buy it if I REALLY like it at full cost but I already have most things they are selling so anything else is just bonus.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I dunno. Stopped by Walgreens today and thought their selection was pretty poor. A bunch of crappy stuff. I really wanted a couple of those brown latex bats they used to carry for 8 bucks each but they don't have them this year. Another place to cross off the list!


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

Shockwave199 said:


> I have seen this all over and it usually can't be had for under 50 bucks and most times higher, so 20 is a good deal indeed. Looks like a great prop. Hope my WG gets this in too.
> 
> Dan


I got one today! The package definitely seemed more substantial than the one they had last year, there was a styrofoam skull & stuff in there -- I'll see if I can open it up and take some pics to post here! Then I got a giant spider at Michaels to go with it.

Also got the werewolf!!! And a neat animated tombstone that looked like it was left over from last year, had two gruesome hands scratching down the front and leaving bloody marks -- but no batteries so I couldn't tell what it did but they sold it to me for $9.99.

I wasn't really interested in the Jack & Jane boxes, but I can confirm that they only had TWO of each. If you want one, you should buy it if you see it and not wait . . .

Later went to my favorite Wallgreens that usually has bookoos of stuff, and they didn't have ONE THING out yet, but candy and that animated candy dish. But I'll be back . . .

Will take pics asap . . .

Okay -- I'm just editing this post -- here's the giant spider victim -- I was a little disappointed when I opened the package but it looks much better in the photo -- I think if I work with it and dress it up a little it will look pretty good -- with the right lighting, too. But if this is the same spider victim that is being advertised on the internet, $20 is all it's worth, I wouldn't pay more than that for it!! I just think you could probably spend a little more and make your own much better one! Terra has a great tutorial that I want to try -- "animated spider victim"


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Went to one Walgreens this morning...and not much at all..of course they were still putting it out . This afternoon went to a diff one and SCORED !!!

Bought one each of the Jack/Jane in the boxes , a severed clown head, a clown hanging prop and a giant lighted pumpkin for 19.99...man I love Jack-O-Lanterns ! ;D


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*The Walgreens' near me had a TON of candy, all on one gondola, some pumpkin pails, and that's all; I'm guessing they'll be done by next week, most likely *


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

^^^Geesh, you are getting a lot for ONLY $20!


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

OMG bought 2 Jack in the Boxes!! They are my LOVE. I also bought the Freddy, Jason and Halloween door clings that have the light up eyes and speak. Walgreens is just sooo awesome!


----------



## sugarskull (Sep 8, 2010)

I love walgreens for halloween stuff! It's reasonably cheap and the one here is open 24 hours so I can stand in the halloween isle at 1 am and look like a total creep. I went 2 days ago and they only had candy out so far...bummer. I picked up some realllly cheap goods on Nov 1st last year so hopefully they are going to have some good new stuff this year here.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

The staff was great both times I went today....the hanging clown I bought the guy had to fetch a ladder to get it down..after only hanging it there that morning..heh heh but he was great about doing it..turns out he's a huge Halloween fan to and I got to invite him to the haunt as well.. ;D


----------



## Sarcazmos Funhouse (Sep 25, 2008)

The main Walgreens by my house still has NOTHING, I just stopped there after work. Going to Kmart in Burbank tomorrow morning and 99 cent store after work.


----------



## GraveyardMistress (Oct 2, 2009)

The only thing the ones around here have out are a few plastic pumpkin buckets


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)

Mr. Gris said:


>


These groundbreakers aren't the most realistic looking prop but they're cheap!! I use them outside for the whole month of October, that way I don't have to worry if someone trashes or steals them...I'll just buy a few more at the end of the season!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

So...has anyone seen the "skeleton" mentioned in the first post? Have a picture? I need skeletons! Mine had none when I went yesterday, they barely had anything out that wasn't out days before (candy, big blow mold JoLs, string of strobes with sound).

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> The staff was great both times I went today....the hanging clown I bought the guy had to fetch a ladder to get it down..after only hanging it there that morning..heh heh but he was great about doing it..turns out he's a huge Halloween fan to and I got to invite him to the haunt as well.. ;D


I would love a pic of that clown! I hope my Walgreens starts to stock soon!


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

my wallgreens had both the jack and jill in the boxes and i bought the light up tombstone set. it's awesome!


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

So, for $20, you mean to tell me they are selling this (which is selling for $80). If so, holy cow!!

http://www.buy.com/prod/6-hanging-jason-prop/q/sellerid/21502499/loc/66357/217018479.html

Considering you said it's cheap looking, maybe it's this one. This one does look bad:
http://cgi.ebay.com/HALLOWEEN-LIFES...164?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb0900c84


----------



## Sarcazmos Funhouse (Sep 25, 2008)

It was something like that, it had no feet. It was $20.00 but wasnt that great.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I picked up one of the $10 "Grave Busters". Great price on those. A similar one is selling for $15 at Target and last year they had them at Spirit for $30! I have a couple from several years back and they have really held up well and look great in my cemetery.

I plan to get the 3.5 ft. hanging bat as well.


----------



## Sarcazmos Funhouse (Sep 25, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250692467183&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

These are the Freedy and Jason 6ft hanging proprs walgreens is selling. This is the Freddy one.


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

Madame Leota said:


> Being from a generation who thought "ridiculous" was a bad thing to be, I was prepared to read yet another post about how poor the Halloween offerings were this year. Glad this wasn't the case!


I was just about to say the same thing! Now I feel old, lol!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> I would love a pic of that clown! I hope my Walgreens starts to stock soon!


The hanging clown and he severed clown head I bought were both obviously copied from Ghoulish Productions Rico the clown mask.. :










It's a bit cheaper looking than the mask of course..and it has red hands ? lol but still for 10.00 it's a neat clown prop...and I'll buy snything clown/halloween related and affordable..  ;D


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I'll had to start stalking my Walgreens....I want that clown!


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Sarcasma Vegas said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250692467183&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> These are the Freedy and Jason 6ft hanging proprs walgreens is selling. This is the Freddy one.


I just bought the Jason one at the store. They had 2 Freddy's, but the Freddy's, I didn't really like his face, and also he had no hat on, and it just doesn't look like him. I think the Jason looks good in the store compared to that one on the Internet. I blame it on poor lighting for that one at the house. However, what I think I'm going to do is to stuff with newspapers to bulk it up more. The openings are in the legs to stuff it with newspapers.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260660268164

That Freddy head I seen looks like a shrunken head to me, and to me it just looks bad even though it's only $4.

Really, though besides this stuff Walgreen's looks like they are cutting back on Halloween. One side of the aisle is completely loaded with candy. It even seems like there are no costumes anymore. They don't even have that many animatronics.

And if you want that Freddy or Jason prop for $20, you better buy it as soon as possible. They had 2 Freddy's, and 1 Jason, and I bought the Jason they had. Sure, they could have had another Jason, but they only had 1 left when I got there.


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

LairMistress said:


> So...has anyone seen the "skeleton" mentioned in the first post? Have a picture? I need skeletons! Mine had none when I went yesterday, they barely had anything out that wasn't out days before (candy, big blow mold JoLs, string of strobes with sound).
> 
> Thanks for any help!



I'd like to see the skeleton, too! Haven't seen any of those yet -- someone in another post mentioned bluckys with closed mouths and some with open mouths . . .


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks for posting this, I will have to stop by. I checked the other day but didn't see much


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

I enjoy Walgreens a lot. I have been thinking of heading there sometime this weekend for sure, might have to stop by later tonight.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Effie said:


> I'd like to see the skeleton, too! Haven't seen any of those yet -- someone in another post mentioned bluckys with closed mouths and some with open mouths . . .


I finally stumbled upon that post today too, now my curiosity is piqued! I have no open mouthed Blucky type skeletons, but I think I'd like some. Most of mine are from Big Lots, but my single oldest is a "Mr. Bones" from Osco Drugs back in IL (1995). He's the same size, but thinner material, and has a different face. He's also very "white" in comparison to the light beige of the Bluckies from BL.


----------



## bourno (Apr 7, 2004)

I didn't have my camera or phone, but the only "skeleton"ish thing I saw was a cruddy looking thing with a head, a couple hands on bendable wire and rest was cheese cloth. I was hoping that the Target skeleton would be decent, but am disappointed with its looks. At least the Target thing did look somewhat like a skeleton.

I am talking about these http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c142/sacolton/IMG_0629.jpg

Unless some other store has something better. Wish they were like the ones in the Marcs store post, those skeletons had potential http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=23581

Here is a thread with Walgreen pictures:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/94251-halloween-2010-walgreens.html
.
.


----------



## Faery_Tales (Sep 12, 2010)

Walgreens has been getting better and better every year. I just bought all my Halloween decorations for our apartment there today. Purple lights($3.99 each), two ceramic skull candle holders ($5.99 each), spider webs (2 for $3), window clings ($.99 - 2 for $%5), a hanging ghost ($3.99), a hanging bat ($.99), and only spent about $30. Plus, the best thing about Walgreens is you can also buy everything to help you put up the decorations in the surrounding aisles. I got extension cords, tape, and 3M hooks. I will definitely be going back for decorations for my parent's house because they had some great stuff for the yard as well.


----------



## Sarcazmos Funhouse (Sep 25, 2008)

SO I found a 12 FT Giant skeleton for $29.99. This thing is huge and its still unwrapped. Party City has these hanging from the ceiling for like $125.00. He doesnt light up, but I bought him anyway. Gonna look so good on the ceiling. They had 4 total 2 grey and 2 brown.

I have not seen these at other Walgreens. Glad I picked it up. To all the day after Halloween shoppers, is there good stuff like the Jack in the boxes left after Halloween? Or is it just crappy stuff.


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

I know I was amazed at all of the stuff Walgreens had. The jack in the box with the clown freaked me out. It was great.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Sarcasma Vegas said:


> To all the day after Halloween shoppers, is there good stuff like the Jack in the boxes left after Halloween? Or is it just crappy stuff.


You've got be kidding me. Those Jack in the Box things are only the most popular things at Walgreen's, and you are lucky to even find a Walgreen's in which both of the Jack in the Boxes work. Yes, 2 per Walgreen's for Jack, and 2 for Jane. They aren't going to be around after Halloween. No way.

If the product is good too, it's probably going to be gone by the end of October. You even said a $125 thing at Party City goes for $30 at Walgreens. The good stuff is going to fly off the shelves. That bat thing they were selling last year was also another product going off the shelves like hotcakes. Don't wait for stuff you like. It will be gone. The stuff you are iffy, who cares if you don't get it after Halloween. I'm sure the orange and green lights will still be there after Halloween, but big cheap stuff, and popular stuff is going to be gone. 

And what are the chances you would get something like the Jason hockey mask after Halloween? Probably very good considering they've only had that for forever.

I know that Dollar Tree is el cheapo, but I went to a Dollar Tree this year, and they had these garland stuff that made designs of a pumpkin, a cat, and some spiders, and I just went to a different Dollar Tree, and they didn't have any of that at all. So, my point is that if you really want stuff badly, just get it right away. The best plan is to really buy the thing, save the receipt, and if they have it on sale later in the month (not after Halloween though), make up the difference. And if the store won't do that, just take back the thing you bought, and make sure they still have the thing in the store, and buy it again for much cheaper.

Most likely, other people know the stuff you don't want is junk, and they actually want the things you are buying. Thus, the stuff that comes out every single year isn't going to get bought because people have it already. It might sound stupid, but Walgreens always has orange lights. Why do they need to have orange lights every year? There comes a point when so many people have orange lights that I just don't understand why they wouldn't skip a couple of years, and than bring them back. And that's why you see lights after Halloween because they come out every year, and how many people want to get them every year.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes, the first pic is not what I'd call a "skeleton" at all, it's more like a "reaper". That's why my ears (eyes?) perked up when I saw "skeleton", because I took it literally to mean all bones and nothing else. The ones in the Marc's thread are definitely cool for their price, don't know how I missed that post, I was just perusing messages there while this site was down for maintenance earlier. Thanks for sharing it with me! That's definitely more like what I'm looking for. Not Bucky quality (even their 4th quality), but shaped bones of some sort, and nothing else.



bourno said:


> I didn't have my camera or phone, but the only "skeleton"ish thing I saw was a cruddy looking thing with a head, a couple hands on bendable wire and rest was cheese cloth. I was hoping that the Target skeleton would be decent, but am disappointed with its looks. At least the Target thing did look somewhat like a skeleton.
> 
> I am talking about these http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c142/sacolton/IMG_0629.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

I have had great luck after. they do 75% off. One year I got tons worth of stuff for 60.00


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Sarcasma Vegas said:


> SO I found a 12 FT Giant skeleton for $29.99. This thing is huge and its still unwrapped. Party City has these hanging from the ceiling for like $125.00. He doesnt light up, but I bought him anyway. Gonna look so good on the ceiling. They had 4 total 2 grey and 2 brown.
> 
> I have not seen these at other Walgreens. Glad I picked it up. To all the day after Halloween shoppers, is there good stuff like the Jack in the boxes left after Halloween? Or is it just crappy stuff.


Those giant skeletons are awesome! I bought three last year at 75% off! 

Still no clown sightings, but my store got the Jack in the boxes. I picked up the clown, might go back later for the Jane.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I think if I see the word "skeleton" one more time in this thread, I'm gonna cry! 

So once more, for my own clarification, are we talking literally skeletons, such as you and I have in our very own bodies--all bones and nothing more? 

Or are we talking about props that are only skulls with skeletal hands (that may or may not have some sort of garb on them)--i.e. not "whole" skeletons?

Thank you! (desperately searching for skeletons that are all bones and at least resemble a whole skeleton and nothing more)


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

went to our walgreens yesterday and it was sad...1/2 and aisle and nothing that great.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

I just went today and was decently pleased, come payday may well be getting one of the giant $20 hanging ghouls. For now, came back with one of the $10 groundbreakers to work with (besides cat litter  )


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

obcessed with it said:


> I have had great luck after. they do 75% off. One year I got tons worth of stuff for 60.00



If I remember some people did get lucky with their store having decent mdse on clearance. I went to our store the next morning (probably after reading someone post about what they had picked up on clearance) and the guys in our store will throwing everything into shopping carts and carting off the back room. Very little was left to buy on clearance at my Walgreens. I also saw this happening at my Target last year. I pulled a few items from the carts before they had a chance to push them to the back of Target! But all their little Xmas elves were busy rushing Halloween off the floor.

Why pull things so quickly? I think the discussion on the forum was that a number of stores were finding it more economical to donate left over merchandise to charities like Goodwill (and I saw a lot of Target boxed merchandise at my local Goodwills from the previous years that I think that is what is happening more and more) than it was to deep discount merchandise to the public. Just thought I'd mention this if you are thinking of waiting til the very end and get surprised.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

After dinner we stopped at our Walgreens and the candy was out and most of the halloween decor. They still had half a row of shelving with school stuff to pull. The clerk said she was working on it today and that costumes and masks would be going in there. I asked if that was going to be it and she said yes. 

I was greeted by that gianormous inflatable cat they have when I rounded the aisle to the halloween section $49.99. There were a few hanging reapers on the ceiling. The really large faced ones, I think there were only 3 or 4 that I saw in total. More of the smaller ones. I saw one of the old 3-foot vampire bats on a shelf post (this has the motion sensored blinking red eyes) 14.99 and some newer versions apparently this year. At least the price didn't go up. The new ones weren't basically all gray any longer but had a more maroon head and body I'd say (maybe they saw Effie's makeover last year and decided to change them up!!).

I saw the resin like aged skulls (open and closed mouths) for $5.99 (someone posted a pic of them with diamonds they inserted in the eye socket) and I thought they looked nice. Saw the spider victim--2 in our store. Only 2 JIB left, a Jack and a Jane. 

Someone had mentioned early on about their monster lab items and I thought they were pretty nicely done and not really that expensive. Test tubes with gummy fingers and such, hypodermic needles, flasks with eyeballs and something else, a packet with a gummy bleeding heart, oh and they had a chinese food carton with gummy noodles I guess and gummy eyeballs and it came with a small chopstick device. I think all of these items were $1.99 each.


----------



## The Man (Jun 30, 2010)

billman said:


> Any videos of Jane in the Box?


Here's mine I picked-up yesterday for $14.99 each.

http://www.thewarthogpen.com/halloween_files/jackinthebox.wmv


----------



## Caitsith (Sep 1, 2010)

We've got like 5 Walgreens all within about 30 minites of home. Have to check it out. Funny, we (the wife and I) have driven by them hundreds of times but only went in twice. Once medicqal and once last minite Hallow so most of the best stuff had been pretty much picked over. DEFINITELY have to check it out this year. Like the little lab bits. Obviously a better selection than cvs (can tell) just from that one pic. Plus there was another thread where people listed their favorite and LEAST favorite places to get Halloween stuff and an aweful lot (enough that it surprised me) listed Walgreens as a fave. Cait


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

The little talking heads are cool, I already had the witch, took it apart and am repurposing the guts to give my big stirring witch a voice that is motion activated. My Walgreen's did not have all the things you mention, but most of them. Went to my Walmart yesterday and they have NOTHING out.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Effie said:


> I almost bought that gigantic spider web at Walgreen's last year -- I must have looked at it at least a half dozen times -- how is it?? Is it worth $19.99? The package was kind of small so I wasn't sure. I didn't see one with a spider -- I'll have to be on the lookout for that!
> 
> Here's a video of the interactive tombstones that I found, and also a photo of the skulls -- they are really nice and only $5.99 at our Walgreens. I also got two of the giant lighted skulls -- $7.99 each, I bought one last year and it was AWESOME -- I bought the only two my store had. I sure hope they get more of that stuff. The giant skeleton sounds very interesting!! I hope I can find one of those! My Walgreens doesn't have a lot yet and most of the good stuff is up high and hanging from the ceiling so you can't play with it . . . they don't have the werewolf either -- but there's a lot more Walgreen's around here, I'll have to make the rounds soon . . .


Those are the most impressive Skulls on the market. I bought about 12 of them. They are aniatomically correct and perfectly aged. And at 5.99, they are a steal.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW in my pic above of the Monster Lab items, underneath the bleeding heart (right side) they had what I think were gummy hot dogs or candy hot dogs at least. It just occurred to me these could be a nice addition to someone's circus/carnival setting props. If you wanted to go one gross-er (like the finger fries or eyeball popcorn--see circus prop thread--) guess you could make your own intestine dogs....ewwww.

Oh and maybe I should also mention that 2 items to the left of the hot dogs is the body part pizza slices.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Caitsith said:


> We've got like 5 Walgreens all within about 30 minites of home. Have to check it out. Funny, we (the wife and I) have driven by them hundreds of times but only went in twice. Once medicqal and once last minite Hallow so most of the best stuff had been pretty much picked over. DEFINITELY have to check it out this year. Like the little lab bits. Obviously a better selection than cvs (can tell) just from that one pic. Plus there was another thread where people listed their favorite and LEAST favorite places to get Halloween stuff and an aweful lot (enough that it surprised me) listed Walgreens as a fave. Cait


I probably have at least 12 Walgreens within 30 minutes of me. I would say about 7 Walgreens within 4 miles.,


----------



## Caitsith (Sep 1, 2010)

Halloweenfan said:


> I probably have at least 12 Walgreens within 30 minutes of me. I would say about 7 Walgreens within 4 miles.,


I guess you don't have to worry about your neighborhood Walgreens being out of something!!!! Lol! 
Walgreens is everywhere and spreading like a Halloween fungus.... Cait


----------



## The Other Mother (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh man we wait for the day when Walgreens gets their stuff in lol. We went there Saturday and got a few items. We got the jack in the box last year! It is so cool.

We are going to be getting the strobes with music too soon and the flying ghost...and and and....lots more lol.

I wish we had like $1000 (or more) to just blow on Halloween.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

So far at Walgreens, I got the Six Foot Hanging Jason with Machete (awesome), the Groundbreaking Werewolf, Up From Down Under Skeleton, and a few other items like tablecloths! There are so many cool things I want!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Nothing at our walgreens yet.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

Walgreens by me just got more in. I decided to empty the shelves or their Jane and Jack in the Boxes! Also a great realistic skull for 5.99


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

any chance you ould post a picture of the human body in the web? sounds like a decent prop for that price. =)


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Stopped there earlier today. I too picked up the realistic skull for $5.99 (it's heavy, and nicely aged), as well as three 6" resin gargoyles (in two different styles) for $2.99 each.

Thought about getting the 21" groundbreaker (skeletal, with brown shroud) for $10.00, but decided to hold off on that for now.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

Do you have a pic of the gargoyles? I did not see them at my store yet.


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

I am hoping to pick up a couple of the ground breakers this weekend. I really need a few of them. For $10 I don't think you can beat it. Debating on some of the other things. The kiddo says she has to have one of the skulls they have, they do look nice.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Mr. Gris said:


> Do you have a pic of the gargoyles? I did not see them at my store yet.


Sure, here's a quick shot from my cellphone:


----------



## Antimars (Jan 6, 2010)

Today I picked up two of those FANTASTIC skulls, and a black glass skull candle holder which is really sweet.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

I was at Walgreens yesterday and other then the nice skulls detailed here and the oversized plastic skull with the C-9 red bulb installed, I wasn't overly impressed with the items, however I will say I am looking for items to repurpose vs. direct to display. I did buy the oversized skull with light for $7.99 plus tax to use as the head of a scarecrow rework with mache and/or monstermud.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

I gotta get the Gargoyles and hopefully a few more skulls.


----------



## kacole2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Effie said:


> Okay -- I'm just editing this post -- here's the giant spider victim -- I was a little disappointed when I opened the package but it looks much better in the photo -- I think if I work with it and dress it up a little it will look pretty good -- with the right lighting, too. But if this is the same spider victim that is being advertised on the internet, $20 is all it's worth, I wouldn't pay more than that for it!! I just think you could probably spend a little more and make your own much better one! Terra has a great tutorial that I want to try -- "animated spider victim"



Here is what I did with the giant spider victim i got last year. I know there are two models. I think there is a smaller 5' or a 7' model and a 10' model. I got the 10' one from Walmart.com when it went 50% off. please realize it says 10' from end-to-end of the spider web, not the actual guy stuck in the web.

I made the frame out of old 1x2s and spray painted it black. had to put a brace on each edge as well so the thing wouldn't move!


----------



## jackpot (Nov 1, 2008)

I've gotten word that ours is fully stocked as well, but I haven't yet had time to make it in and take a look around. Ours normally have a really good selection hope this continues this year.


----------



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

I love walgreens i find more things there than the halloween express locally. Seems like more and mroe the H-ween express in my areas are concentrating on costumes instead of decorations. Last year i cleared out 2 of the 3 walgreens i went to last year at 1am. i had 3 carts full or stuff. All 50-75% off. Bought about $1k of stuff for $200 or so. It was great and it was great stuff.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

So I went on in to Walgreens and saw the Snoopy on a Pumpkin light up thing. I want it. 
Does anyone know how it looks in a window? I couldn't see how it attatches either.
Thanks!


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

*Starting 9/19 for Walgreen's ad*, they are going to have the door cover with Michael Myers (I assume Freddy too) for buy 1 at $9.99, get 1 50% off, and they are going to have those skulls you guy / ladies like for 2 / $10. Those licensed pumpkins like Mickey, Scooby, and Snoopy are going to be $9.99. 

And for Brach's Candy Corn, it's 69 cents for 6.1 - 7.25 ounces. There's a little more, but that's the most important stuff.


----------



## vfxpro17 (Aug 27, 2010)

Last year I used the motors from one those 36inch animated spiders for my flying crank ghost. since they are low rpm, have a plugin, and a outlet attached its the perfect thing to use without having to buy a motor and wire anything up. I'll have to get a bunch of these once they go on sale. 




Mr. Gris said:


> Heres what Walgreens is displaying so far here:


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Went to a couple Walgreens today looking for the hanging clown. No luck. Saw tons of stuff I want on sale or clearance though for next year!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

*Walgreens now 50 % off*

Heads up Walgreens is now 50 % off........I pick up the 6' hanging Jason and Freddy.......for $10 ea. last ones and the manager said they were not doing 75 % off this year at any of the stores......he got a memo that said 50 %.......then box it up. These 2 guys are really great props...... and hard to find now ! I'm pretty tickle withthe deal.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

bozz said:


> Heads up Walgreens is now 50 % off........I pick up the 6' hanging Jason and Freddy.......for $10 ea. last ones and the manager said they were not doing 75 % off this year at any of the stores......he got a memo that said 50 %.......then box it up. These 2 guys are really great props...... and hard to find now ! I'm pretty tickle withthe deal.


Thanks for the info,Bozz!I'm gonna check out Walgreens in a couple of days and see if they still have that Grim Reaper candy bowl.To bad they are not doing 75% off this year thoughI really could've used the savings.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

I thought the Freddy looked junky for some reason. I only bought Jason in September. And I stuffed the Jason with paper so he doesn't look scranny.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

I went to Walgreens yesterday and got those werewolfs holding their hearts for 5.99 each.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

bozz said:


> Heads up Walgreens is now 50 % off........I pick up the 6' hanging Jason and Freddy.......for $10 ea. last ones and the manager said they were not doing 75 % off this year at any of the stores......he got a memo that said 50 %.......then box it up. These 2 guys are really great props...... and hard to find now ! I'm pretty tickle withthe deal.


That's good to know! Then I won't wait for a non-existent 75% off.....I'll get what I want when it hits 50% off....


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

I'll be heading to Walgreens! I got the 6-foot Jason, and he's really lifelike and creepy looking, especially if you take some extra time to stuff him!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

I love Jason and Freddy......everybody here thinks Freddy looks very cool and more scary than Jason.........yeah wish he had his hat but his claw hand is well made.......costume is nice silk and really like his over sized creepy head and insane eye's..........like them both and great value for $ 10......may pick up another one but they are hard to find......I have 5 Walgreens around too.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

No 75% off?! I guess I'll have to knuckle under and shop earlier. I've gotten some pretty sweet deals in the past. There was some cool stuff out this year but not a ton on the shelves--I think they got burned on sales the last 2 years and are being more cautious. I need to see if my local still has the giant vampire/bat thing with the LED eyes. That'd look great over my Bram Stoker tombstone.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hmmmmm, went to 2 diff. Walgreen's today & one had nothing on sale & the other only had a few of the larger props at $5 off & that's it....will try & patiently bide my time....


----------

